# Fsc code problem



## SimooonN (Nov 10, 2015)

Need help finding the FSC code, trying to fix it by E-sys but in all the guides I find so you should enter the FSC Extended then fill in the "base version" then "Click the Identify", but there is no Identify button in my program. Someone who can help me?

//Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SimooonN said:


> Need help finding the FSC code, trying to fix it by E-sys but in all the guides I find so you should enter the FSC Extended then fill in the "base version" then "Click the Identify", but there is no Identify button in my program. Someone who can help me?
> 
> //Simon


What version of E-Sys are you running?


----------



## SimooonN (Nov 10, 2015)

V.3.27.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SimooonN said:


> V.3.27.1


And you don't see this button on both FSC Screens?


----------



## SimooonN (Nov 10, 2015)

No, the key is not in my program


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SimooonN said:


> No, the key is not in my program


I do not see how that is possible. Reinstall it then.


----------



## SimooonN (Nov 10, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not see how that is possible. Reinstall it then.


Made a complete reinstall and the buttom are still not there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SimooonN said:


> Made a complete reinstall and the buttom are still not there?


Really? :eeps:

The first thing I asked you is what version of E-Sys you are running, and you told me 3.27.1:



SimooonN said:


> V.3.27.1


But your picture shows you are running 3.18.4. Update E-Sys and problem solved.


----------



## SimooonN (Nov 10, 2015)

Now I run Software 3.27.1 but the file I get up (.fsc) is empty, do exactly as the guide below!
"
You can actually grab the 1B or DE file from E-sys by doing the following:
FSC Extended
Base variant 0x63 (For HU_CIC or HU_NBT)
Click Identify
Application ID 0x1B for (App ID 27 for CIC) 0xDE (App ID222 for NBT) <— This is the App for your Nav enabler
Upgrade Index 0x1
Move Store FSC from the left to the right
Click Read
Click Save and name the file FXXXXXX_0001B001.fsc for CIC or FXXXXXX_000DE001.fsc for NBT where FXXXXXX is your VIN.
Both CIC and NBT work.
"
What can be the problem?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

What's the status of your FSCs? You may have a virgin NBT with no FSCs.


----------



## SimooonN (Nov 10, 2015)

my car is a 2011 with maps from 2011, too, and the system is CIC. if the system is virgin what do I do?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I was asking about your NBT. What is the status of FSCs in NBT?


----------



## SimooonN (Nov 10, 2015)

sorry, how do I check the status of the NBT?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

You can do this with E-Sys. It comes with a detailed manual. Check the manual for FSC operations.


----------

